# Flow M9 vs. Rome Targa Bindings



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

There's no love on this forum for Flow Bindings, but Lots of love for the Targas.

I'm also a Novice, and have a pair of Flow Amp9 bindings. 
Once dialed in, they work well, but are a bit of a pain to put on once they are dialed in, since the fit is snug.
They're also a big on the heavier side. 
I've no experience with the M9 or the Targas, but I think my next set will probably not be Flows, unless it's their top of the line and something lighter. We'll see in a coupla years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

That same comparison has been asked many times. Pro's for Flows are first to strap but if you ride with a lot of your buddies who all have strap in, then it really doesn't serve much purpose

Rome 390's or Targas for sure! Got the 390's, super light and I highly suggest them!


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I actually wouldnt say it's much quicker putting them on. Yes, they're a slight increase in speed to strap in, but like I said, if the bindings are dialed in well, i.e. snug fit, it won't be just a slip of the foot to get your boot in. You'll be kick the boot INTO the bindings and then lifting the highback to try and force your boot further in. 
On a steep or powder, this would probably become quite interesting (I don't have powder and a novice for steeps), but can be accomplished if you're on your knees.

I should say though, they are comfortable, and there aren't any pressure points. They also feel quite solid while riding, though that may be cause they're a bit heavier.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

though flow has no love on this forum, look at the riders who use it, scotty lago, antti autti, mikka hast...they wouldn't be able to do what they do if there bindings were sub-par. and though the targas get lots of love here, a better choice from rome is the 390. as far as between your choices, they're so different its almost not comparable, but i'm planning on getting flows so you should too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks everyone for ur input... it seems like the majority of this board + friends of mine are leaning towards the targas. gotta admit, they look a little more sturdy and comfy than the flows. probably will be better for a beginner like myself. anybody wanna buy a pair of brand new flow m9's? haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Nivek said:


> i'm planning on getting flows so you should too.


First off this quote is priceless... enough said (if you don't know what I mean by that you don't have the right to)

If I were you I would either use the Targas (which will be even better for you once you advance a little bit) or send them both back and order the 390s or the Arsenals which are a pretty great option even through being an intermediate rider. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

glad you liked my statement stark, i don't really want anyone to get something just cause someone else is, but hey...


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have last year's Flow NXT AT and have also used last year's Flow Elevens and am waiting patiently to see if SAC will put this years M9 or AT on sale soon because I would like a pair for my second board. I switched to Flows last year from strap bindings and now I wouldn't want to use anything else but Flows. If set up properly, you don't have to "kick" or jam your foot into them. I've used both Burton and Solomon boots and have never had a problem putting them on as I ride away from the lift. The Flows do feel different the first time you use them because you don't have to crank them down on your foot as tight as you may do with strap bindings but they still give you lots of support. As far a weight, you'll find the M9 just as light as most strap bindings out there.

Although I've never tried the Romes, I've read and heard that they are an excellent binding as well. So, I don't think you can go wrong with either binding and it is going to come down to personal preference but I know I would go with the Flows.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

there has never been a more offensive four lettered word than FLOW! 

and for a novice, i reckon the targa might be 'too much too soon'. stiff and thus, unforgiving.

plus, they are so customisable with infinite settings and options for fixings, they offered too much for me!

390s might be a nice compromise?


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

*Somethings to consider*



kbface said:


> thanks everyone for ur input... it seems like the majority of this board + friends of mine are leaning towards the targas. gotta admit, they look a little more sturdy and comfy than the flows. probably will be better for a beginner like myself. anybody wanna buy a pair of brand new flow m9's? haha.


If you never rode a snowboard before and will not practice on the bunny hill. Then getting in and out of your bindings quickly becomes an issue if you plan on training by that cool little spot with the bump.

However, Flows are difficult to setup. IMO, the best way to set them up is with my stick on the tuning table, boot in the binding, and toes feeling the breeze. :laugh: Remember, you don't need to crank them down like straps, unless you want the responsiveness of a hard boot.

Nito


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

kbface said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a novice/intermediate snowboarder... just got the rome anthem for mostly freeriding in the east coast. I ordered 2 bindings to see which one's I liked better, but without actually trying them out, I haven't been able to make a choice.
> 
> What are your opinions on Flow bindings vs the Rome Targa? Any input on the distinctions would be appreciated! Thanks.


RETURN THE FUCKING FLOWS BECAUSE THEY ARENT SHIT UP TO THE TARGAS! the targas are the elite in snowboard bindings these days with their mobility and lightness. my buddy has a pair and he ran into the fence in a way that would break his leg in half and the inside of the straps literally broke off not break though. just came apart so your feet get out so your leg doesnt break. its weird because they dont do it when hes riding only when that happend. its a safety thing and its sick. also the binding itself is amazing. dont get flows to be fucking lazy just get the traditional bindings and dominate everything you go after.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Nivek said:


> though flow has no love on this forum, look at the riders who use it, scotty lago, antti autti, mikka hast...they wouldn't be able to do what they do if there bindings were sub-par. and though the targas get lots of love here, a better choice from rome is the 390. as far as between your choices, they're so different its almost not comparable, but i'm planning on getting flows so you should too.


well this guy is obviously dumb. im not trying to pick a fight but lets see. its like element skateboards and their riders. EVERYONE knows elements suck but they have a good team. which gives them money to buy the good riders. the riders dont care what they ride theyll take the people who are going to pay them the most. its common sense. they need to make a living somehow and thats how. its not the binding... some reach a level where they can ride a piece of wood and out beat anyone on this forum. its a fact.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> ...the targas are the elite in snowboard bindings these days with their mobility and lightness.


Aren't all bindings mobile once you attach them to a board?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Why does the zumies' rep sound like an angsty 16 year old?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> RETURN THE FUCKING FLOWS BECAUSE THEY ARENT SHIT UP TO THE TARGAS! the targas are the elite in snowboard bindings these days with their mobility and lightness. my buddy has a pair and he ran into the fence in a way that would break his leg in half and the inside of the straps literally broke off not break though. just came apart so your feet get out so your leg doesnt break. its weird because they dont do it when hes riding only when that happend. its a safety thing and its sick. also the binding itself is amazing. dont get flows to be fucking lazy just get the traditional bindings and dominate everything you go after.


1. Please don't be obnoxious and type in all caps.
2. Don't swear to try and sound cool.
3. Almost all bindings release as you stated above when excess tension is put on them.
4. If you going to say Flows are shit, please make an educated statement as to why you feel so. 

Ok Thanks, bye.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> 1. Please don't be obnoxious and type in all caps.
> 2. Don't swear to try and sound cool.
> 3. Almost all bindings release as you stated above when excess tension is put on them.
> 4. If you going to say Flows are shit, please make an educated statement as to why you feel so.
> ...


i swore because i was pissed and i am again. i will make an educated statement. flows highbacks are held together with a wire and a clamp. now. your saying that that is completely safe and good for park riding? because im sorry but i dont want a clamp holding a wire that stretches onto the back of my foot to hold me up when im coming down from a frontside 7 when i overrotate and revert ino a 9. sorry but that just seems sketchy with the bindings. i perfer the classical heelcup reassurance that im not going anywhere.

and i have tweaked my knee by going into the fence kinda like my friend did and my beta mvmnts didnt do anything besides keep me strapped in. hm. lets think. and also. will the flows fall out of your feet when you do twist in a way you shouldnt where you can snap your leg like a toothpick? oh wait no because its the classical locking straps on both sides of the binding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Why does the zumies' rep sound like an angsty 16 year old?


why do you look like you cant handle the cold weather in that picture like the ginger?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Aren't all bindings mobile once you attach them to a board?


nope. highbacks and straps have flex in them too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

kbface said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a novice/intermediate snowboarder... just got the rome anthem for mostly freeriding in the east coast. I ordered 2 bindings to see which one's I liked better, but without actually trying them out, I haven't been able to make a choice.
> 
> What are your opinions on Flow bindings vs the Rome Targa? Any input on the distinctions would be appreciated! Thanks.


if you dont want the targas ill take em off your hand.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> why do you look like you cant handle the cold weather in that picture like the ginger?


Who's ginger?
and... -30 + wind is quite brutal ya know. But then again, I ain't a pro like you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Who's ginger?
> and... -30 + wind is quite brutal ya know. But then again, I ain't a pro like you.


not sayin i am a pro maybe u should put a thermometer in the pic and ginger is shaun white.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> not sayin i am a pro maybe u should put a thermometer in the pic and ginger is shaun white.


Im missing what the hell his picture has to do with Flow and Rome bindings? Furthermore, what the hell does your Shaun White have to do with them? Ack my brain hurts from trying to decipher all the bull shit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Where did you get the mask thing, and what is it called. I also live in Canada and board when its cold and need something for my face as I always forget to protect my face and end up freezing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

ndiggity said:


> Where did you get the mask thing, and what is it called. I also live in Canada and board when its cold and need something for my face as I always forget to protect my face and end up freezing it.


It looks like a seirus mask to me. They make some really nice balaclavas, face masks and neck warmers.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> It looks like a seirus mask to me. They make some really nice balaclavas, face masks and neck warmers.


Yup yup, that's EXACTLY what it is. I purchased the half mask (lower face) since I wear goggles and helmet all the time. It's awesome, and I won't ride without it once it gets cold, or if the 'local' hill is blowing snow (I made the mistake of riding around with my beard while they were blowing)


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Nivek said:


> though flow has no love on this forum, look at the riders who use it, scotty lago, antti autti, mikka hast...they wouldn't be able to do what they do if there bindings were sub-par. and though the targas get lots of love here, a better choice from rome is the 390. as far as between your choices, they're so different its almost not comparable, but i'm planning on getting flows so you should too.


Marketing wins again! This is exactly why all the big brands put out snowboarding videos, and spend TONS of money paying pro riders to do sport their gear while shredding huge mountains.

Don't fall for it though, those guys could nail a pair of DC skateboarding shoes to a 2X4 and ride down the mountain better than anyone you know, so it _really_ doesn't matter which "pro" uses which binding...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Yup yup, that's EXACTLY what it is. I purchased the half mask (lower face) since I wear goggles and helmet all the time. It's awesome, and I won't ride without it once it gets cold, or if the 'local' hill is blowing snow (I made the mistake of riding around with my beard while they were blowing)


Sweet, I also always wear goggles and a helmet. I'll have to look around to see if anyone carries them.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Zumies take one.... Christ


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

Beginner-Intermediate viewpoint. I had a pair of the 2007 Flow NXT AT (loaners) and have a pair of the 2008 Flow NXT FS. I have never owned traditional bindings but rented several times. As a beginner, I really appreciate not having to strap in all the time, especially on the small local hill where it seems I am in and out all day. At first, I tightened them way down and had the same problems referred to earlier in the thread--having to force my boot in and tug the high back to clear the heel. Then I just loosened up the strap and increased the forward lean (thanks Snowolf for fwd lean advice in another thread). My boot slips in and the high back comes up no problem now--and the fit is just as snug. I do think all the talk of how hard Flows are to adjust is a little overstated. I played with it a few times, on and off the snow, until I found a config I liked. It never seemed frustrating.

I think I prefered the NXT AT because the high back is one piece. I do not use the variable angle high back feature of the FS, which requires three different pieces for the high back. 

I do not know how many Flow haters glare at me and my setup but none have ever voiced the opinion in person. Several compliments on the setup.

I admit I will probably never progress to the level of performance alluded to earlier in the thread, and so, not have to stake my life on bindings. But I will stick with the Flows (or other future step in tech) because (at my level) it makes the whole experience that much smoother and more fun.

Take the above for what its worth given my newbie status.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

DuncanShea said:


> Beginner-Intermediate viewpoint. I had a pair of the 2007 Flow NXT AT (loaners) and have a pair of the 2008 Flow NXT FS. I have never owned traditional bindings but rented several times. As a beginner, I really appreciate not having to strap in all the time, especially on the small local hill where it seems I am in and out all day. At first, I tightened them way down and had the same problems referred to earlier in the thread--having to force my boot in and tug the high back to clear the heel. Then I just loosened up the strap and increased the forward lean (thanks Snowolf for fwd lean advice in another thread). My boot slips in and the high back comes up no problem now--and the fit is just as snug. I do think all the talk of how hard Flows are to adjust is a little overstated. I played with it a few times, on and off the snow, until I found a config I liked. It never seemed frustrating.
> 
> I think I prefered the NXT AT because the high back is one piece. I do not use the variable angle high back feature of the FS, which requires three different pieces for the high back.
> 
> ...


Very well said.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

